# Surge map for areas



## UberOnAShelf (Jan 2, 2016)

Does anyone have a map to show the zones of surge in southern Louisiana? Baton Rouge area and New Orleans area and the surrounding parts. Thanks.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## UberOnAShelf (Jan 2, 2016)

So you know how certain areas in cities surge? Outside those cities in smaller areas they may only have 1-3 areas that can surge. Each zone can light up on the map. Trying to see what the areas are in Slidell and Baton Rouge.


----------



## Aga Muhlach (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## UberOnAShelf (Jan 2, 2016)

Bc I want to know the zones of an area prior to going there? Well let me
Enlighten you a bit before you go to your trolling judgemental mode. 
If you were a driver in the New Orleans area you would know they have a large backwards C surrounding the area of which its 24 miles north just to get to one zone and 5 miles south to get to the lower half and it extends all the way to grand isle and the gulf which is 2-3 hours away. When an area surges or starts to surge you see what zones it's broken into to see if it's based on that specific area or a large section of the map that doesn't pertain to that area. The Baton Rouge area has an outer ring but it's not as big as what surrounds Nola. I like to plan my drives to area since parade season is starting so I know if I have a chance to get surge prices during the mass movement of people in that area or it it's according to the other areas of the map that are no where near where I will be. 
Troll away


----------



## UberOnAShelf (Jan 2, 2016)

See the map? Red area is all one zone. The ? Is one area I am wondering about. The blue is one zone. The green is broken into 6 zones. 
I'm trying to see if anyone has a actual view of the ? Area as a split up zone or single zone.


----------



## KiaScott (Dec 10, 2015)




----------

